# [Aide] Restauration impossible code erreur - 3259



## Tinou G (5 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir, je possède un ipod classic 120go que j'ai installé dans un premier temps sur mac. Maintenant que je voudrais le passer sur mon pc, la restauration nécessaire s'avère impossible.

Je m'explique tout va bien jusqu'au télechargement de la mise à jour, systèmatiquement interrompue par l'erreur - 3259.
Un message apparaît: "Un problème est survenu lors du télechargement La connexion réseau a expirée"
Il n'y a aucun problème au niveau de ma connexion internet.
J'ai tenté de désactiver mon firewall mon antivirus etc.. sans succès.
J'ai bien rechercher la réponse sur le net mais pas de résultats non plus de ce côté là.
J'ai même tenté de le formater manuellement (clique droit sur le disque dur externe dans poste de travail, option : formater). Rien ne se passe.

Si quelqu'un à la solution je suis vraiment preneur d'autant que comme vous l'imaginez cette histoire commence à sérieusement me prendre la tête.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## moutonoir (5 Janvier 2009)

Je suis dans le même cas...

Ayez pitié !


----------



## moutonoir (6 Janvier 2009)

ce matin j'ai réessayé et... ça a marché en 20 secondes.
Le problème doit venir du serveur alors !


----------

